
Hacking Attempts on Ecuadorians Not Ecuador - externalreality
http://www.liceonaval.mil.ec/webpages/index.php
======
externalreality
From what I understand individuals and groups are, in support of Assange,
disrupting the lives of average people. The above link shows not the downed
server of a some political organization but that of a high school (and a
military high school at that). Please stop this behavior of hacking attempts
that affect people's lives and education.

